# Shoulder rig / yes or no



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Just wondering, but whats your idea on the shoulder rig? Is it good bad, just for the movie? Just trying to figure out if I need to get my mind of owning one and sticking with a slandered galco holster.
Thanks in advance


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

I like them and depending on your circumstances, they can be a great asset.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say they have there place like any other holster. It's really all in what you want to do and what you like. I have had them in the past but I don't have any right now.

Best, Baldy..


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

See right now I'm using a Galco Combat Master belt holster for my commander. But I'm a pretty small guy (5'9, roughly 145) so it truly is well awkward and stands out quit a bit. Thats why I was throwing around the idea of a shoulder rig.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I go IWB most of the time now but I do use shoulder rigs at home often. I also use one when in the car with an open long sleeve shirt over it. Makes it easier to get to in the car.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I alway wore my shirt out or had a coat on when I wore one. I never carried anything larger than a snubnose in one so I don't know about a larger gun like the 1911. Good luck.

Best,Baldy..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It might work for you. First thing to do is the thickness check, since you're a smaller guy (so am I). Take the pistol (unloaded, of course) and hold it against your side, under your arm. If you are thicker than the pistol is long, you can probably hide it there. You may need to use an angled design like our Jackass.

Shoulder rigs are generally slower than strongside belt holsters. They also have the problem of reaching across the body, since an attacker at touching distance can grab your arm and prevent you from drawing.

The straps can be hard to conceal on some people, especially those with narrow shoulders. Since you're smaller, look more at the designs with the narrower straps versus the "wide comfort" models.

I do find the shoulder rig (and I wear one daily here in Afghanistan) very comfortable and useful in all types of clothes, even beltless PT uniforms. It works great in a vehicle. And it may help you conceal the big gun! If you have more questions, feel free to PM me. I also see there is also a Galco subforum coming, so I think I can answer more questions there.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i always kinda liked the rig eastwood used in the dirty harry movies...... i have a 6" model 27 that i've thought about getting a shoulder holster for...... clint is a pretty big guy and i'm short (5-2) so i'm thinking a shoulder holster might not fit my size very well with that lenth of barrel........ brokenimage


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey thanks guys, I wouldn't of thought about some of those "options." After all not to many people around here carry in a shoulder rig (Old ranchers / farmers). Once my girl gets back from para (getting some work done on her) I'll try the stick under arm and see how well it conceals there. Past that I guess there's nothing else but to rethink the whole option (Negatives and positives) :smt023


----------



## nemesis (Oct 8, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> See right now I'm using a Galco Combat Master belt holster for my commander. But I'm a pretty small guy (5'9, roughly 145) so it truly is well awkward and stands out quit a bit. Thats why I was throwing around the idea of a shoulder rig.


That certainly comes as a surprise. The first thing that comes to my mind is a curiosity as to which belt you are using. Your belt is the foundation that you build on and a poor, unsuitable belt will allow an otherwise good holster to flop out but it doensn't happen with a decent belt.

The Boss has a 32 inch waist and should be about your size but he carries his Colt Gold Cup in a Combat Master and it rides high and tight.

What belt is it?


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

My belts just a good old sturdy leather one. In the end it rides alright but it has to be placed almost right above my back pocket. Making it so when I reach for my wallet one can not the side arm on my hip. Not the best thing if you know what I mean.
Also you could imagine what problems I run into with sitting down or getting into a vehicle. All these reasons are just a few that I've thrown around the idea of getting a shoulder rig. brokenimage 

Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I like baldys comment. "They have theit place like any other holster" I would reccomend the Jackass Rig from Galco. The angle helps you skinny folk hide the gun.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have several different types of rigs I use, Shoulder rigs have thier place and time. I am 5'8" 160# and use one when I am going to be sitting long periods of time.


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

I carry in a shouder rigs quite often. Have found that the smaller the gun the better hidden. I use Uncle Mikes. You would be surprised how even a Super Blackhawk with a 7 1/2 barrel can be consealed. I'am right handed, And when hunting carry my rifle either in my right hand or on my right shoulder
Cheers
James


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Depending on what you're wearing a shoulder holster can be exactly what you need. I have 5 of them, 3 Galco Jackass rigs and 2 Bianchi holsters all are comfortable. When you buy one buy a good one, mine have lasted for many years.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shoulder rigs...*

I've used one elastic front upside down for my M19 2 1/2" .357, and a right side up vertical rig with spring front for my Combat Commander...the upside down rig (Bianchi) hid better -the butt of the Commander didn't have enough arm wrapped around it...I bought Roy Baker (where'd he go) pancake rigs and carried them crossdraw on weak-side just forward of hip-butt hugged my body and much faster and easier to re-holster...on a double-thick belt...may be an option...check out 3-slot pancake rigs....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've got one but don't wear it very often (nothing wrong with it, just didn't have the need). At 6' 1" and 215# I've got enough gut to hide anything in or around so I haven't really used it much. I will say it seems like it would really take some getting used to and I'm still playing with the straps to try to get the thing adjusted right. When I do use it it's for my full size 1911 and it it a vertical carry. I think it's a good set up but I'm still trying to get used to it. Just my $.02. :smt033


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

I used to wear a Miami Classic rig and loved it. My 1911 was a 4.25" barrel so I didn't have to worry about hiding a full size.

My cousin had a full size 1911 and a full size Glock 10mm so he couldn't wear a horizontal rig... ended up buying a vertical carry holster for the rig... worked really well.

It really depends on you and what you wear and where you go, what you do, etc. 

I always had a high-ride belt holster as an option because sometimes it concealed better than the shoulder rig.

You might consider just trying a different hip holster, moving it further back behind your hip or try a different belt..?


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

*Shoulder rig*

I've carried for years with a tri-vertibles shoulder rig, but didn't like the clips that attach to my jeans, and there isn't any 'give' in the rig. I've tried on my belt for awhile, but find that I need suspenders then to hold my pants up. And it's a nuisance if I need to take my pants off. So I want to go back to a shoulder rig. I always wear a sports jacket, or a long loose shirt. I was never marked when i wore the tri-vertibles rig. A shoulder rig seems very fast to me because i'm always standing around with my arms crossed so one hand is inches from the gun anyway.
So I'm looking at something like a jackass rig or Galco's new X-Project system., maybe the Miami. Nice thing about a shoulder that isn't connected to your pants is that you can drop your pants without alot of bother. Geezz, that sounds stupid.:smt083


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

I have used them in years passed and would say that Mike's post is just about dead on,, if you can find a shop to fit it right they are some what comfortable, it takes awhile to get used to them, the one place I differ with Mike is on the straps, thin is okay for small gun carry ,nothing larger than J frames and such, but once you go to larger wheel guns or autos I prefer the larger straps to help even out the weight on both shoulders.

Best rig I ever had was a Berns& Martin for my 3 1/2" 27. and then maybe the Original M.Vice rig from Jackass leather, which I understand is pretty much the Galco rig now.

I used to work as a road deputy in central Kansas and grew up around Hutch, summers can be ruff heat wise and that is where I found the {for me} down side for shoulder holster carry,


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave James said:


> Best rig I ever had was a Berns& Martin for my 3 1/2" 27. and then maybe the Original M.Vice rig from Jackass leather, which I understand is pretty much the Galco rig now.


Just for the record, Jackass was the original name of for Galco. The owner and founder of Jackass, Richard Gallagher, just changed the name to Galco around the time the company moved from Illinois to Arizona in the early 1980s. Everything, including the ownership, remained the same, and is still the same to this day.

The Miami Classic has evolved somewhat from the Don Johnson days, but having examined rigs from that era versus now, I'd say the newer rigs are an improvement.

Incidentally, Mr. Gallagher still works at Galco. He doesn't occupy a cushy corner office, but rather works in the custom shop making ornate holsters for special orders.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Correct me if i"m wrong mike but wasn't Dillions and Galco pretty much the same company too back in the days when they went by Jackass. But like once they split you got Galco and Dillions? Or at least thats what I read some where.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> Correct me if i"m wrong mike but wasn't Dillions and Galco pretty much the same company too back in the days when they went by Jackass. But like once they split you got Galco and Dillions? Or at least thats what I read some where.


You're wrong.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

hahaha, wont be the first time I've got something ass back words. :smt083


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Mike, thanks for that ti-bit, some where along the line that slipped thru on me,, Good to know he is still involved.

Wish he would bring back the original Pancake , mine for the 4" 357 Colt is beginning to wear out.:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave James said:


> Mike, thanks for that ti-bit, some where along the line that slipped thru on me,, Good to know he is still involved.
> 
> Wish he would bring back the original Pancake , mine for the 4" 357 Colt is beginning to wear out.:smt023


The original Pancake holster was actually a Roy Baker design, I believe. You can get a Galco FLETCH for your Colt, though, which is an improved pancake design.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> Correct me if i"m wrong mike but wasn't Dillions and Galco pretty much the same company too back in the days when they went by Jackass. But like once they split you got Galco and Dillions? Or at least thats what I read some where.


2400 is correct. Galco and Dillon have never been the same company. In fact, Dillon is our competitor in a sense, since they sell holsters (though the don't make their own). Perhaps the confusion arises because we are located only a few miles from one another.


----------

